# اخر اخبار الراهبة اللي اتهجم عليها الإره&#1575



## مايكل (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*اخر اخبار الراهبة اللي اتهجم عليها الإره&#1575*

مراسل مركز الكلمة بالاسكندرية: تحسنت حالة تاسونى سارة التى اعتدى عليها الارهابى المتعصب فى احداث الاسكنرية الاسبوع الماضى وقد تسربت شائعات تفيد وفاتها الا ان الحقيقة ان صحتها مستقرة حاليا وتعانى من الام العملية الجراحية التى اجريت لها وخياطة جانبها الايسر ونزيف بالكلى من جراء السكين الحاد بينما تحسنت حالة المحامى كمال ميشيل لذا وجب التنويه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: اخر اخبار الراهبة اللي اتهجم عليها الإره&a*

هذا الحدث منذ عام 2005


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: اخر اخبار الراهبة اللي اتهجم عليها الإره&a*

*الموضوع من 2005 مفيش اى داعى لرفعه من جديد
يغلق
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------

